# Installation issues with davical-0.9.9.3



## parkerpkthn (Nov 9, 2010)

Let start off by admiting I'm new to FreeBSD. However, that being said I have searched as best I know how related to installation issues of davical-0.9.9.3.


1. To start I followed the instructions on the wiki.davical.org for installing. 

```
cd /usr/ports/www/davical
   make install clean
```
2. This seems to work fine and in fact the pkgs seem to be added after it's complete. At least I see the davical-0.9.9 entry when typing in pkg_info. The other php, awl, postgresql components appear to be there too. The "postgresql-client-8.2.18 PostgresSQL databse (client)" is what I see when listing via pkg_info. Not sure if there's supposed to be a "server" version or not.
3. The next step in the wiki instructions state: 
Edit your PostgreSQL permissions file "pg_hba.conf" and make sure you have appropriate lines for *the 'davical_dba' and 'davical_app' users by adding these lines near the top:*
4. Here's where I run into trouble. I can't find that file anywhere. 

So, I'm not sure if the install just didn't take or if I'm really missing something.


----------



## parkerpkthn (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, I guess I just didn't look long enough. I figured out the problem. Turns out that the postresql database was not installed. 


```
# cd /usr/ports/databases/postgresql82-server 
# make config
# make install clean

# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/postgresql initdb
```

There are at least 10 versions of the postresql in the ports directory. I choose 82 because it appeared to be what the davical-0.9.9.3 package was built for. Anyways, after running the initdb command above, below spits out. Looks good to go.


```
The files belonging to this database system will be owned by user "pgsql".
This user must also own the server process.

The database cluster will be initialized with locale C.

creating directory /usr/local/pgsql/data ... ok

[...]

WARNING: enabling "trust" authentication for local connections
You can change this by editing pg_hba.conf or using the -A option the
next time you run initdb.

Success. You can now start the database server using:

    /usr/local/bin/postgres -D /usr/local/pgsql/data
or
    /usr/local/bin/pg_ctl -D /usr/local/pgsql/data -l logfile start
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2010)

The Makefile for databases/postgresql82-client actually points to databases/postgresql82-server, and in that port's pkg-plist-server we find:


```
share/postgresql/pg_hba.conf.sample
```

Since /usr/local/ is where ports install to, look in /usr/local/share/postgresql/ and use the sample file pg_hba.conf.sample to create a proper config file (which whould probably end up in /usr/local/etc/pg_hba.conf).

P.S.: please format your posts according to the Forum's rules and guidelines: they are in your signup email. Don't use colors, this is not a disco.


----------

